# Peppermill...without a lathe.



## ghazard (Oct 16, 2008)

What do you think? Is this possible? Any suggestions? I don't have a lathe but want to make one for my sister's wedding this fall.

I'm thinking a "box" structure with an inner dimension smaller than the min ID needed for the mill internals. I have a big drill press for boring the internals.

Then contour and shape the outside using roundover bits and such on a router table.

This idea is only about 15min old in my head so I'm trying to identify the issues I'll run into.

Has anyone every tried this?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope. Haven't tried it, but it sounds fascinating….


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't see any problems offhand, it's certainly worth a try. Be sure and use food safe glues when assembling the box.


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

I think this could be neat. Consider doing a 6 or 8 sided one, doing the glue up like you were making a slatted vase or bowl. Use a round over or beading bit on the top outside edge before glue up, maybe even fluting the sides. Then after glue up, use a forstner bit to drill the proper size holes in the top and bottom. I think it is doable, and would be quiet nice when done. Good luck!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I've seen jigs that allow you to box in a piece of stock and use a spiral upcutting bit in a router to generate round turnings for columns on a fireplace. I've also seen someone rig up a drill on a bracket to make a small lathe.


----------

